# Need a loan, new to Dubai



## Optix (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello everybody, glad to be here.

I recently started a job here. I had a month probation period in January, and that ended in February.

Is there any way for me to get a personal loan for an apartment?

I know that the banks/finance institutions need proof of 3 months, but some should require just a letter from the boss? saying how much you are going to make/are making and that you do infact work for this company....

Just need some information on how I can get a personal loan for an apartment nothing to expensive...25k-35k.

-Sincerely,
Optix


----------

